# Things That Christians Notice...



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2013)

What things stand out to you as a Christian?   What do you notice that perhaps someone who is not a Christian take note of.  

Example:

When I see a storefront Church, I think of the sacrifices made by the congregation to keep their Church going.   I notice the hearts that went into beginning their Ministry.   Their faith in God to keep them going.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 14, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> What things stand out to you as a Christian?   What do you notice that perhaps someone who is not a Christian take note of.
> 
> Example:
> 
> When I see a storefront Church, I think of the sacrifices made by the congregation to keep their Church going.   I notice the hearts that went into beginning their Ministry.   Their faith in God to keep them going.


Hmmm..... 

When I go into a church and its clean, especially the women's bathrooms...it lets me know that not only are there people taking care to make sure that people are comfortable when they come to the building, but that its a serious ministry.  Most people don't like to clean the bathrooms.  There are many pastors that do it because there isn't many people who will.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> When I go into a church and its clean, especially the women's bathrooms...it lets me know that not only are there people taking care to make sure that people are comfortable when they come to the building, but that its a serious ministry.  Most people don't like to clean the bathrooms.  There are many pastors that do it because there isn't many people who will.



It takes the heart of love and humility for one to clean a bathroom.  It's a job no ones feels they are low enough to do.  

Yet......

They have no problem using it nor complaining when they have to 'wait'... or if there's no bathroom tissue on the roll; or soap to wash their hands. 

Hmmmmmm... 

God bless RICHLY those who have ever cleaned a bathroom...anywhere.  A great and rich blessing and reward awaits them.    A new bathroom suite of their dreams and much more.  

In Jesus' Name... Amen.


----------



## Sheriberi (Sep 15, 2013)

When I see someone with a worn-out, falling apart Bible, I know that they DON'T need (or want) a new one.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2013)

Sheriberi said:


> When I see someone with a worn-out, falling apart Bible, I know that they DON'T need (or want) a new one.



  Their Bible is well loved and well-read.   This is someone who LOVES the Word of God...truly.  

This reminds me.  I have several Bibles and quite a few of them are truly worn, Yet I can never ever part from them.  

God's Word... Always a Keeper in Our Hearts.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 15, 2013)

I have another one....when people have their notebooks with pen in hand, taking notes in church.  Shows me they really do care about what is being preached AND that they are able to go home and have a personal bible study using their notes.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I have another one....when people have their notebooks with pen in hand, taking notes in church.  Shows me they really do care about what is being preached AND that they are able to go home and have a personal bible study using their notes.



This is so true.  Noting the scriptures and message points are valuable as it helps our spiritual growth.   

On my notes, I also have the day, date, and time.  Even side notes such as the weather, small things I've noticed, and my thoughts and other scriptures which come to mind as I'm listening to a message.    Somehow God brings these things all together.  

This is a good note, Precious Wavy...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> This is so true.  Noting the scriptures and message points are valuable as it helps our spiritual growth.
> 
> *On my notes, I also have the day, date, and time.  Even side notes such as the weather, small things I've noticed, and my thoughts and other scriptures which come to mind as I'm listening to a message.    Somehow God brings these things all together.  *
> 
> This is a good note, Precious Wavy...


I do too and I always underline each scripture chapter and verse.  I make little footnotes too on the side.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I do too and I always underline each scripture chapter and verse.  I make little footnotes too on the side.



Those 'extra' notes always seem to come together.  They also mark for a testimony.   How God used a message to heal a situation in our lives.  If I was going through something during that time and the Word came during a service that 'healed' and brought me through it. 

Those notes put me in 'remembrance' of how Faithful God is...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> When I go into a church and its clean, especially the women's bathrooms...it lets me know that not only are there people taking care to make sure that people are comfortable when they come to the building, but that its a serious ministry.  Most people don't like to clean the bathrooms.  There are many pastors that do it because there isn't many people who will.



At my church we have 4 courts; love, peace, joy and righteousness as priests of the Lord we each take turns keeping  the church clean, from the three year old to the oldest personal 70 share in this responsibility, we can pay someone to do this but why.

It's a sacrifice but one the Lord honors, while cleaning we pray preparing the temple for worship and for those who would come, this teaches our young women how to properly clean and our children mindful of making a mess leaving it for others to clean.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> At my church we have 4 courts; love, peace, joy and righteousness as priests of the Lord we each take turns keeping  the church clean, from the three year old to the oldest personal 70 share in this responsibility, we can pay someone to do this but why.
> 
> *It's a sacrifice but one the Lord honors, while cleaning we pray preparing the temple for worship and for those who would come, this teaches our young women how to properly clean and our children mindful of making a mess leaving it for others to clean*.



This is a beautiful testimony, Healthy Hair    The prayers or preparation for worship and for the younger women and children. 


P.S.:  If you notice, the very first room I decorated when I moved was...... 

_the bathroom._ 

I had some _practice_.... :Rose:


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 15, 2013)

^^I remember it is so white and pristine I'd be scared to tinkle in there, just beautiful!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Those 'extra' notes always seem to come together.  They also mark for a testimony.   How God used a message to heal a situation in our lives.  If I was going through something during that time and the Word came during a service that 'healed' and brought me through it.
> 
> Those notes put me in 'remembrance' of how Faithful God is...


Many of teachings has come from my notes, especially my journal.

Also, writing things down help you to remember and it helps when you are ministering to someone too...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 15, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> At my church we have 4 courts; love, peace, joy and righteousness as priests of the Lord we each take turns keeping  the church clean, from the three year old to the oldest personal 70 share in this responsibility, *we can pay someone to do this but why*.
> 
> It's a sacrifice but one the Lord honors, while cleaning we pray preparing the temple for worship and for those who would come, this teaches our young women how to properly clean and our children mindful of making a mess leaving it for others to clean.


I love this!

I knew you are very special...you are in the "Keeping the Temple clean" ministry!!!  Love you sis!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 15, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^I remember it is so white and pristine I'd be scared to tinkle in there, just beautiful!


Girl....her bathroom is so clean and sooooo white!  I love it!

I'd be scared too


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^I remember it is so white and pristine I'd be scared to tinkle in there, just beautiful!





Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl....her bathroom is so clean and sooooo white!  I love it!
> 
> I'd be scared too



  You both are hilarious   

Trust me... it gets well used.  

I have to show you the bathrooms in Florida.   The men in the family 'tiptoe' ...  they know to keep it clean.   Use the hamper not the floor for linens and socks.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Many of teachings has come from my notes, especially my journal.
> 
> Also, writing things down help you to remember and it helps when you are ministering to someone too...



Amen, sis.   This is so true.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I love this!
> 
> I knew you are very special...you are in the "Keeping the Temple clean" ministry!!!  Love you sis!



Oh my Goodness! _ 'The Keeping the Temple Clean Ministry'_  Healthy Hair is indeed very special.   She worships God in all she does and even in places that one may consider 'low', instead, Healthy Hair makes it worthy and a glory unto God and man. 

We Praise God for her.    :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> You both are hilarious
> 
> Trust me... it gets well used.
> 
> I have to show you the bathrooms in Florida.   The men in the family 'tiptoe' ...  they know to keep it clean.   Use the hamper not the floor for linens and socks.


"Use the hamper not the floor" 



Shimmie said:


> *Oh my Goodness!  'The Keeping the Temple Clean Ministry'*  Healthy Hair is indeed very special.   She worships God in all she does and even in places that one may consider 'low', instead, Healthy Hair makes it worthy and a glory unto God and man.
> 
> We Praise God for her.    :Rose:


I know right...that came right out of my spirit 

She is a true blessing to my life...love her dearly!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> *I know right...that came right out of my spirit
> 
> She is a true blessing to my life...love her dearly!*



You have true 'discerning' 

I 'triple' agree with you  ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice & Wavy and Shimmie

I cant take any credit especially when it comes to the Lords work, the entire church participates ...thank you both for your kind words you have me tearing up..


----------



## stephluv (Sep 16, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> You both are hilarious
> 
> Trust me... it gets well used.
> 
> I have to show you the bathrooms in Florida. The men in the family 'tiptoe' ... they know to keep it clean. Use the hamper not the floor for linens and socks.


 
Iwanthealthyhair67 && @Nice & Wavy

now i want to see her bathrooms....hmm i'll be honest I havent cleaned the bathroom in my church but I have assisted with vacumming and I put linens as well as tables away....I need to learn from you ladies about being more ladylike (knowing my "role") maybe thats why i havent met my husband yet I got a lot to learn...hmmm maybe we need to start a thread about this...mentoring for us younger women on preparation on being a good christian woman/wife...... i know a few ppl that can clean & cook but doesnt have a good prayerlife...and also those that know the word but live in a hot mess 


SORRY venting/ranting carry on lol


----------



## stephluv (Sep 16, 2013)

as my walk with the Lord has improved I too notice alot more in my everyday passing 

when I enter a church I feel truly welcomed when I see greeters who give me a genuine smile...it makes me feel that the church is not just looking for numbers but for souls and fellowship...

also churches that actually contact visitors!!! My most welcoming visit was when about a wk later the pastor rode to my house on a harley! I live in a predominately black neighborhood so to have this white gentleman ride 30min from his city to mine to check up on me encouraged me to be more open to others


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 16, 2013)

stephluv said:


> Iwanthealthyhair67 && @Nice & Wavy
> 
> now i want to see her bathrooms....hmm i'll be honest I havent cleaned the bathroom in my church but I have assisted with vacumming and I put linens as well as tables away....I need to learn from you ladies about being more ladylike (knowing my "role") maybe thats why i havent met my husband yet I got a lot to learn...hmmm maybe we need to start a thread about this...mentoring for us younger women on preparation on being a good christian woman/wife...... i know a few ppl that can clean & cook but doesnt have a good prayerlife...and also those that know the word but live in a hot mess
> 
> ...



Nothing trumps a good prayer life and this is what you have in 'diamonds'.  


As for my bathroom, I made a wedding bow and tied it around my toilet.   

I attached pics...


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Sep 16, 2013)

Shimmie, you have WHITE carpet in your bathroom?! Wow!  I'd be asking the neighbors if I could use the bathroom, afraid I'd get yours dirty.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 16, 2013)

blackbarbie986 said:


> Shimmie, you have WHITE carpet in your bathroom?! Wow!  I'd be asking the neighbors if I could use the bathroom, afraid I'd get yours dirty.





I have several 'back-ups'.      Right now there is an 'island blue' carpet on the bathroom floor.  

Here's a fuller view of the bathroom:

$5 for a set of white curtain sheers (instead of a regular shower curtain)

$20 for the faux fur rug.   

$10 worth of white rug 'back-ups'.


----------



## momi (Sep 16, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> At my church we have 4 courts; love, peace, joy and righteousness as priests of the Lord we each take turns keeping  the church clean, from the three year old to the oldest personal 70 share in this responsibility, we can pay someone to do this but why.
> 
> It's a sacrifice but one the Lord honors, while cleaning we pray preparing the temple for worship and for those who would come, this teaches our young women how to properly clean and our children mindful of making a mess leaving it for others to clean.



^^^ love this.


----------



## momi (Sep 16, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Nothing trumps a good prayer life and this is what you have in 'diamonds'.
> 
> As for my bathroom, I made a wedding bow and tied it around my toilet.
> 
> I attached pics...



Ohhhh Sis. Shimmie - honey you've got it goin on when your toilet area looks this beautiful. 

Pristine.com


----------



## momi (Sep 16, 2013)

stephluv said:


> as my walk with the Lord has improved I too notice alot more in my everyday passing
> 
> when I enter a church I feel truly welcomed when I see greeters who give me a genuine smile...it makes me feel that the church is not just looking for numbers but for souls and fellowship...
> 
> also churches that actually contact visitors!!! My most welcoming visit was when about a wk later the pastor rode to my house on a harley! I live in a predominately black neighborhood so to have this white gentleman ride 30min from his city to mine to check up on me encouraged me to be more open to others



Yes stephluv - please start the thread! 

<<<tapping my foot>>>


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 16, 2013)

stephluv said:


> as my walk with the Lord has improved I too notice alot more in my everyday passing
> 
> when I enter a church I feel truly welcomed when I see greeters who give me a genuine smile...it makes me feel that the church is not just looking for numbers but for souls and fellowship...
> 
> also churches that actually contact visitors!!! My most welcoming visit was when about a wk later the pastor rode to my house on a harley! I live in a predominately black neighborhood so to have this white gentleman ride 30min from his city to mine to check up on me encouraged me to be more open to others



Your Pastor is truly dedicated.   He takes his members to heart.  That's a good man who loves the Lord.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 16, 2013)

momi said:


> Ohhhh Sis. Shimmie - honey you've got it goin on when your toilet area looks this beautiful.
> 
> Pristine.com



thanks momi...  My mom didn't play when it came to the kitchen and bathroom; it kinda stuck with me.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 17, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Nice & Wavy and @Shimmie
> 
> I cant take any credit especially when it comes to the Lords work, the entire church participates ...thank you both for your kind words you have me tearing up..



Iwanthealthyhair67 its the truth and the Lord wants you to be blessed!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 17, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Your Pastor is truly dedicated.   He takes his members to heart.  That's a good man who loves the Lord.


Yes he is....he is rare!!!


----------



## Laela (Sep 18, 2013)

Seeing a mom and her children, esp daughters..and it's clear they are cared for... their hair is nicely done, neat and not unkempt.. the kids just look  happy.   It's disheartening to notice a mom dressed to the nines, nails and hair did, and her kids look like orphans...with hair that obviously hadn't been combed for a while...  something's just wrong with that picture, IMHO. Yet the opposite would be telling as well... 

I notice that this thread ties in well with the P31 thread ...  a theme of sorts..and Amein.



Shimmie said:


> What things stand out to you as a Christian?   What do you notice that perhaps someone who is not a Christian take note of.
> 
> Example:
> 
> When I see a storefront Church, I think of the sacrifices made by the congregation to keep their Church going.   I notice the hearts that went into beginning their Ministry.   Their faith in God to keep them going.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2013)

Laela said:


> Seeing a mom and her children, esp daughters..and it's clear they are cared for... their hair is nicely done, neat and not unkempt.. the kids just look  happy.   It's disheartening to notice a mom dressed to the nines, nails and hair did, and her kids look like orphans...with hair that obviously hadn't been combed for a while...  something's just wrong with that picture, IMHO. Yet the opposite would be telling as well...
> 
> I notice that this thread ties in well with the P31 thread ...  a theme of sorts..and Amein.



The Holy Spirit is keeping us on one accord. I love it.


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 19, 2013)

*A mother that time after time is a biblical example for her kids and lives with integrity.* She raises her kids in the admonishment of the Lord and provides discipline. One of the conversations that I had this week was about a mother that went to church but there was a disconnect at home and her daughter got into a cult. The mother that raised this conversation successfully raised her child in the fear of the Lord. People pay attention to people to see how they raise their children and it is successful in the Church.


----------

